# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Լոկալ սերվեր windows 7-ի վրա

## n1djhayko

Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ օգնեք ստեղծել լոկալ սերվեր 2 համակարգիչների միջև որոնց ՕՀ-ն win 7-է,միացումները որ տալիս եմ կոմպերը իրար ճանաչում են ,բայց սերվերով խաղ խաղալուց իրար չեն քթնում կոմպերը...կարող եք օգնել? :Sad:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ժողովուրդ խնդրում եմ օգնեք ստեղծել լոկալ սերվեր 2 համակարգիչների միջև որոնց ՕՀ-ն win 7-է,միացումները որ տալիս եմ կոմպերը իրար ճանաչում են ,բայց սերվերով խաղ խաղալուց իրար չեն քթնում կոմպերը...կարող եք օգնել?


fierwall-ը փորձել ես անջատել՞

----------


## n1djhayko

հա սաղ անջատել եմ

----------


## Սլիմ

Խնդրում եմ օգնեք :Sad: 
win 7 օպերացիոնկայով 3 համակարգիչա պետք միացնել լոկալ ցանցով, սերվերը և մի կոմպը իրար միացված են եղել ինետով, հիմա դա անջատել եմ, միացրել եմ լոկալ , 3-րդ կոմպը միացնելուց խնդիրա առաջանում, աաջին և երկրորդ կոմպերը իրար տեսնում են ու ընդհանուր դոստուպներ էլ ունեն շերինգ արած պապկեքին, 3-րդը տեսնումա առաջին ու երկրորդ կոմպերը , բայց դոստուր չունի ոչ մի կոմպի: Ինչից կլինի?

----------

